# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Per Te Qeshur ( Gallata )

## harry

1) Te mos dish nuk eshte turp, mjafton te mos e vënë re...
2)Kush nget shpejt gjen belane, atë që nget ngadalë e gjen belaja ...
3)Punën e sotme mos e lër për nesër...shtyje sa të mundesh...
4)Pyetje: A mund ta beje nje grua burrin e saj milioner?
Përgjigje: Po, nëse burri eshte milardier.
5)Pyetje: Çila eshte ngjashemeria ka ndërmjet gruas dhe mikroskopit?
Përgjigje: Të dy e bëjnë qimen tra.

6)Pyetje: Cili eshte ndryshimi midis nje Ore muri dhe nje gruaje llafazane?
Përgjigje: Ora e murit edhe pushon ndonjëherë.



vashdoni kush te dije

----------


## chicita_bonita

ahhah cna shkrive pokshu si shum shaka me gra paska po me burrat sgjen dot :P

----------


## harry

a vetem me grate e kam un  :shkelje syri:

----------


## chicita_bonita

> a vetem me grate e kam un


 :P e mire se do gjejme ne kshu gjoname qqeshem burrat :P

----------


## Sherri

> 5)Pyetje: Çila eshte ngjashemeria ka ndërmjet gruas dhe mikroskopit?
> Përgjigje: Të dy e bëjnë qimen tra.
> 
> 6)Pyetje: Cili eshte ndryshimi midis nje Ore muri dhe nje gruaje llafazane?
> Përgjigje: Ora e murit edhe pushon ndonjëherë.



kto te dyja me pelqyen me shume se te tjerat,pikes i ke rene

----------


## chicita_bonita

> kto te dyja me pelqyen me shume se te tjerat,pikes i ke rene


 e sherro jeni ju burrat qe e boni mizen buall pff se keni faj jo po nejse ne femrat e kena fut shejtonin ne shishe

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

:pa dhembe:  ti qenke talent more djale ..



> 5)Pyetje: Çila eshte ngjashemeria ka ndërmjet gruas dhe mikroskopit?
> Përgjigje: Të dy e bëjnë qimen tra.



 Po traun e bejne dot qime  :perqeshje: 




> 6)Pyetje: Cili eshte ndryshimi midis nje Ore muri dhe nje gruaje llafazane?
> Përgjigje: Ora e murit edhe pushon ndonjëherë.


Jo po se ora e punes punon me bateri kurse gruja s'ka hic nevoje per to  , ngjove ngjova thuj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sherri

kam nji ide qe te pushoje gruja.psh ores i bie bateria gruas jepi valium edhe je ne rregull  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sherri

> e sherro jeni ju burrat qe e boni mizen buall pff se keni faj jo po nejse ne femrat e kena fut shejtonin ne shishe


nananana ti e shef ene kjo pinku_floyd idete e mija paska marre.tamom e ka ai cuni kshu jane grate me fakte biles moj

----------


## chicita_bonita

> kam nji ide qe te pushoje gruja.psh ores i bie bateria gruas jepi valium edhe je ne rregull


 edhe burri ate do e fillon e bredh ka ti doje qefe si thu ti pink girl bashkohesh me menimin e ktyne ti apo si thu po i japim i bar miu me mire te vdesin fare kta edhe ashtu bin rehat deh nga neve J/K

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

APAPAPA SHERRO SA NA U SINKRONIZOKAN MENIMET   :perqeshje:

----------


## harry

Jo po se ora e punes punon me bateri kurse gruja s'ka hic nevoje per to , ngjove ngjova thuj 

loooool e gjete edhe nje ndryshim tjeter  :buzeqeshje:  allall

----------


## Roja

Shkoi Zeqiri ne Greqi me punu ke Vasili me Vasiliqinë, qe ishin nje çift Grekersh nga ato qe nuk i rrjedh çesmja (=nuk pjellin). Vasili i tha se pa u bo kaurr e pa ndërru emrin nuk kishte për ta morë ne punë. Kshuqe Zeqiri, gjithë siklet, shkoi ke kisha per tu pagzuar. E kapi prifti, e xhëveshi n'mes t'miletit edhe e zhyti tre herë me nje kazon me ujë "të beku" tu i thonë për çdo herë: "Fut Zeqir, qit Sotir! Fut Zeqir, qit Sotir! Fut Zeqir, qit Sotir!" Masi u bo Zeqiri Sotir, filloi punë ke Vasiliqija ne ke Vasili. 

 Erdhi' kreshmja edhe, simas adeteve te kaurrve, Sotiri nuk duhet te hante mish. Po a munde te rrinte "Sotiri" pa mish?! Kshu qe, beri ç'beri edhe u ngrit naten edhe poqi nje pulë te madhe. Mirpo erdhi era deri nalt ke Vasiliqija, qe u ngirt edhe erdhi verdhalle neper guzhine. E kapi "Sotirin" gjallë edhe i tha: "Sotiiir! Po mëkaton, more i paudhë! C'është ajo pulë që ke vënë në zjarr?!" "Po nuk o pulë, mi, se o pras!" Vasiliqija u shkëly sysh: "Uëëë, more mavri, po ç'thua, mo?" "Pras, mi, pras!" njulte komë "Sotiri". "Me kë tallesh, more malukat?! Si u bëka pula presh?" "Po bohet, mi zoje, bohet! E shtje tre herë n'ujë.

Them se ju pelqen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## harry

Nje djale i ri hyn ne nje farmaci dhe i thote farmacistit : "Miredita, mund te me jepni nje prezervativ? e dashura ime sonte me ka ftuar per darke dhe mendoj se pret dicka prej meje ! farmacisti i jep prezervativin dhe kur eshte per te dale djali kthehet perseri dhe thote: 
''me falni , me jepni edhe nje tjeter.motra e te dashures time ma shkel gjithmone kemben poshte tavolines dhe me provokon kur me sheh.Mendoj se edhe ajo po pret dicka prej meje sonte ".
Farmacisti i jep prezervativin e dyte djalit i cili , ndersa eshte duke dale kthehet serisht dhe thote : " e di c'ke ti ? me jep edhe nje tjeter sepse e ema e te dashures time eshte shume seksi dhe me ben gjithmone aluzione kur flet me mua...
Besoj se edhe ajo po pret dicka prej meje sonte "
Ne mbremje djali shkon ne shtepine e te dashures . Ne tryeze ne te majte ka te dashuren , ne te djathte te motren dhe perpara mamane .
Sapo vjen babai , ul fytyren dhe fillon te lutete ;
"Zoti yne , bekoje kete darke , terci , verci..."kalojne disa minuta dhe djali eshte akoma duke u lutur: " Faleminderit o Zot per bujarine tende , terci verci"kalojne dhjete minuta dhe djali lutet ende me koken e ulur . Te gjithe shikojne njeri tjetrin te habitur.Vajza e shqetesuar ul koken dhe i thote ne vesh : " Nuk e dija qe ishe kaq besimtar" dhe djali :"Nuk e dija qe babai yt ishte farmacist ".

----------


## harry

takohen dy shoke , njeri prej te cileve ishte fejuar

- si po te duket fejesa , e pyet i pari te dytin

- jam shume i lumtur - thote ai - me vjen ta ha te fejuaren time, aq e mire eshte

po keta te dy takohen pas 10 vitesh, dhe i pari e pyet serish shokun:
-si po te shkon martesa, je i lumtur?

- aman -pergjigjet tjetri - c'bera qe nuk e hengra qe athere time shoqe

----------


## harry

Ne nje markate takoen dy shoke qe nuk ishin pare prej vitesh:

-Ithot njeri tjetrit.a je fejuar apo martuar?!

-po i thot ai, kam edhe gruan me vete ja tek eshte...kur kthehet prapa nuk e sheh gruan...ou thot paska ik.

-ja kthen tjetri edhe e imja nuk eshte ketu por ajde ti kerkojme se mos na humbim se jane shum njerez.

-po si eshte gruaja jote qe ta gjejme i thot njeri prej tyre?!

-ja kthen ky, gruaja ime gjehet me nji here, eshte e gjate, bionde, e bukur, sexi, po ne dashuri e di si eshte...
"po e jotja i thot si duket?"

-ja kthen ky LENE MER GRUN TIME PO EC E GJEJME TATEN   :perqeshje:

----------


## harry

nje grua vuante vazhdimisht , prej vitesh nga nje dhimbje e pasherueshme koke.

kishte provuar cdo mjekim , por pa rezultat dhe i kishte humbur shpresat se do te sherohej ndonjehere.
nje dite shoqja e saj Monika i thote se kishte degjuar per nje mjek te mrekullueshem qe te sheronte pa te dhene ilace, dhe ajo vendosi te shkoje tek ky mjek.
Pasi i tregoi per dhimbjen e kokes, mjeku i tha gruas te dale para pasqyres dhe ti thote vazhdimish vetes:
- une nuk kam dhimbje koke, une nuk kam dhimbje koke.
dukej e cuditshme , por funksionoi, pas disa minutash gruas i ndaloi dhimbja e kokes.
shkon e lumtur ne shtepi dhe i tregon te shoqit se cfare i kishte ndodhur. Pasi u mendua ca e pyet te shoqin:
- i dashur ti ke kohe qe nuk shkelqen ne krevat. Pse nuk shkon edhe ti tek mjeku se mos ai ben dicka per kete gje?
burri sado e mendonte te pallogjikshme vendosi te shkonte tek ky mjek qe bente mrekullira.
pas vizites vjen ne shtepi, zhvishet i teri , i shqyen rrobat se shoqes , e hedh ne krevat dhe bejne dashuri si kurre ndonjehere me pare. pasi mbaron i thote se shoqes:
- mos leviz, me prit aty- dhe shkon ne banje. kthehet pas 5 min dhe gjithshka nis serish nga fillimi.pasi mbaron perseri shkon ne banje e keshtu me radhe.
ne nje moment e shoqja e cuditur pak e ndjek fshehurazi dhe sheh burrin e saj lakuriq para pasqyres qe i thoshte vetes:
- AJO NUK ESHTE GRUAJA JOTE, AJO NUK ESHTE GRUAJA JOTE.

----------


## harry

Dy vogelusha diskutojne ne repartin e te porsalindurve te maternitetit 

"Je mashkull apo femer "
"nuk e di "
"Atehere ngrije mbulesen "
Tjetri vazhdon:
"Je femer ! i ke kepucet e kuqe"

----------


## harry

Mora vesh se je martuar per here te dyte .
ashtu eshte,vecse me mungon fakti , qe ai eshte shume me i ri se une.
- Mos u merakos shume .Me karakterin tend , ai do te plaket shume shpejt.

----------


## harry

U be nje kuvend njehere ku do vendosej se cilit nga te githe organet e trupit te njeriut i takonte te merrte pension i pari
U ngrit truri e tha:
- Une jam me i konsumuari nga ju. Punoj 24 ore ne 24 ne cdo dite te javes (24/7). Pa dyshim qe e meritoj te jem i pari qe do te marr pension.
Organet te tjera e kundershtuan, sepse ishte ai qe i vinte ne funksionim ata, dhe nese nuk do te ishte truri paralizohej jeta e tyre. Po keshtu u hodhen poshte edhe pretendimet e zemres.
Kur papritur aty nga fundi i salles u degjua nje ze:
- Une duhet te marr pension i pari.
- Kush je ti qe flet aty- tha truri- ngrihu te te shohim njehere.
- te ngrihesha une - tha ai- nuk kerkoja te dilja ne pension.

----------

